# Hello from Vancouver Island.



## leftcoastnewf (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm a novice grower with 2 DG licences. Currently growing PK and chocolate chunk. I come here often to look shit up, now I can ask a question or give my two bitz.


----------



## purplehazin (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------

